# Uber driver robbed and nearly killed in heart-wrenching video



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

"Look dude I drive for Uber, I don't have anything"
Assailant: "I'm going to shoot you!"
http://abc11.com/tough-to-watch-uber-driver-robbed-nearly-killed-by-armed-men/3134622/

ATASCOCITA, Texas --
Heart-wrenching video shows the terrifying moments an Uber driver was robbed and nearly killed.

The Harris County Sheriff's Office released the video to Eyewitness News hoping the public can help identify the dangerous men.

The violent robbery happened around 12:45 a.m. on Valentine's Day in Atascocita. The gunmen blocked the female driver's car at the intersection of Timber Forest and Eagle Springs. Pointing a gun at her head, they demand her money and phone and repeatedly threaten to kill her.










VIDEO: Full video of Uber driver robbed by armed men
http://abc11.com/video/embed/?pid=3132009









"I'm going to shoot you. Give me your (expletive) money," yelled a robber.

She is frightened but firm.

"Look dude, I don't have anything. I drive for (expletive) Uber. I don't have (expletive)," she pushed back.

The robbers grab a few things and it appears they leave. Clutching her dog, the terror takes over.

She called 911.

"I'm at the intersection at Timber Forest and Eagle Springs," she told the dispatcher.

At the sound of gunshots, she screamed.

"They're shooting at me. They're shooting at me. I need a police officer. Please, before they come back," she pleaded.

The gunmen had circled back and fired three shots at her car. One hit inches from her head.








"The severity. The potential for her to be killed on that night was very high," said Lt. Jeff Stauber with the Harris County Sheriff's Office Robbery Unit.

"The terror in her voice and the tenacity these guys had and the violent nature of what they're doing. To us, they're only one step away from something more serious. We've got to get these guys off the streets."

That same afternoon, one of the suspects was caught on surveillance video trying to use the victim's credit card at a gas station in Porter. Investigators hope the public can help them identify the two gunmen, described as white males. Their vehicle is a black GMC Yukon with a Port Lavaca Fire Department sticker on the back window.

Anyone with information on the suspects is urged to call the Robbery Unit at 713-274-9210 or Crime Stoppers at 713-222-TIPS.

Uber did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Wary of criticizing the victim, but driving at that hour, particularly for a woman, requires some street sense. As soon as that other vehicle cut her off she should have been finding REVERSE.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Wary of criticizing the victim, but driving at that hour, particularly for a woman, requires some street sense. As soon as that other vehicle cut her off she should have been finding REVERSE.


Sad to say, but you are 100% correct. Always be aware of your surroundings and leave yourself a way out. It's part of defensive driving for the taxi industry. There are hard up drug addicts out there that will do just about anything for their next hit.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> Once again the media is using the insignificant fact that she happens to drive for Uber as clickbait. She obviously wasn't working for Uber at the time this happened with her dog in the car. So basically this should be "Woman in car gets robbed and captures it on video". Tragic but not any of Uber's concern. It also reinforces a stereotype that all Uber drivers are broke without any assets and only do this out of desperation. Just terrible reporting IMHO.


She was doing Uber and had her dog with her (comfort animal)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Once again the media is using the insignificant fact that she happens to drive for Uber as clickbait. She obviously wasn't working for Uber at the time this happened with her dog in the car. So basically this should be "Woman in car gets robbed and captures it on video". Tragic but not any of Uber's concern. It also reinforces a stereotype that all Uber drivers are broke without any assets and only do this out of desperation. Just terrible reporting IMHO.


Yep. They used to do this a lot when Uber X was new. Local "news teams" would go out and photograph Uber vehicles that had got into accidents and run stories. "Uber Vehicle Crashes on Main Street", and the text would say something like, "Vehicle with body damage, with the Uber logo clearly visible in the windshield". SMH, as if Uber cars are supposed to be some magical kind of car that is supposed to be immune from getting into fender benders.

They've stopped running this particular type of story now, thankfully.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sad to say, but you are 100% correct. Always be aware of your surroundings and leave yourself a way out. It's part of defensive driving for the taxi industry. There are hard up drug addicts out there that will do just about anything for their next hit.


Yes. And again, not to criticize the victim in any way. It's good to hear that she will be OK.

It seems like when that idiot was leaned over in her back seat with her left rear door open, or when he had just opened the left rear door and stood behind the door - that that would have been the perfect time to have put the car in reverse, hit the gas, and ran over him with the car. I've had a couple of taxi drivers over the years tell me that they've used their car as a weapon when they felt that their life was in danger and that the judge was OK with it, on several different occasions between them. The judges ignored the robbers claims. In this particular case, the armed robber didn't wear a mask. From my understanding, that can be interpreted as an intention to harm the victim. Her life was in danger, imho. And thankfully she will be OK. I hope they catch this idiot.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Time to strap up


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Beur said:


> Time to strap up


Make sure you get in some good range practice. You could be a little rusted if you haven't shot in a while. Work on technique, work on the critical 7'-20' range and always place safety first.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Make sure you get in some good range practice. You could be a little rusted if you haven't shot in a while. Work on technique, work on the critical 7'-20' range and always place safety first.


Shoot weekly with my PD buddies.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Beur said:


> Shoot weekly with my PD buddies.


Perfect.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> Wary of criticizing the victim, but driving at that hour, particularly for a woman, requires some street sense. As soon as that other vehicle cut her off she should have been finding REVERSE.


Ive always been amazed by the Hollywood version of "how to stop a car"....apparently, even after a long pursuit, simply cutting the target vehicle off and exposing your fender to them stops them for good, whether or not any impact occurred

Apparently, afterwards you can just walk out and do whatever to the somehow-trapped driver

PS some American trucks WILL stop for good if you hit em, until a silly little gas cutoff switch located under a panel in the back of the vehicle is reset



UberBeamer said:


> It also reinforces a stereotype that all Uber drivers are broke without any assets and only do this out of desperation.


Uber drivers are broke, struggling people who have nothing worth stealing, and all have cameras recording inside and outside the vehicle?

I daresay that's a very ADVANTAGEOUS stereotype for a number of reasons


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sad to say, but you are 100% correct. Always be aware of your surroundings and leave yourself a way out. It's part of defensive driving for the taxi industry. There are hard up drug addicts out there that will do just about anything for their next hit.


Someone help me out here.. does testosterone assist you in dodging bullets?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The dog... what's with the dog...???

Didn't see the dog even bark...8>O

What good is that dog...???

Rakos


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Uber


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

shouldnt drive nights unles a 2+ surge, or it was 2014 unless you want to risk your life for tacos

hard out here apparently if i was 12 years old & it was 1985 i would be tempted by $2 after gas but in 2018

she must really not like men theyll pay hundreds an hour to piss on her, uber does it for $4 a pop


----------

